# Receiver vs Pre/Pro question



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

Sorry if this is asked alot, seems like something that might be. I did a quick search and looked at the stickies. I didn't see anything that quite answer my question.

I see a lot of folks have pre/pro instead of just a receiver. I don't really understand what the advantages are of one over the other. 

It would seem at first glance, receivers are probably cheaper. Also, I thought you only needed pre/pro setup if you need more power to get the necessary db's to the viewers. But I've seen pictures where people have fairly small rooms with pre-pro setup where a receiver could probably have worked.

What am I missing? Or am I completely wrong on how to use these?

FYI. I've been lurking on these forums for a while. I really like the community here. I've learn a lot from you folks.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

puffinak said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Sorry if this is asked alot, seems like something that might be. I did a quick search and looked at the stickies. I didn't see anything that quite answer my question.
> 
> ...



You are pretty close to the mark. Preamp processors will allow you to customize the amplification. The features may also be better along with the sound quality. The sound quality can also be worse depending on the product you choose. Some people choose various ones based on video processing capabilities, but that is generally a bad idea. Most audio manufacturers are rather poor at video. Having an audio device that does not interfere with the picture is usually the best way to go or at least should be an option. Any audio device that forces you to accept its video processing is a device I would avoid.

Products in this space that I find work well are made by Onkyo, Integra, Classe and Meridian.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Joe, Welcome aboard the Shack!

There was a time that a pre/Pro was the better way to go but in the last 3 or so years some receiver manufacturers have really improved there design and quality of the receivers so much so that audibly there is no difference in quality. The reason receivers cost so much less is that they sell tens of thousands of units compared to hundreds for a pre/pro.
Some will argue that a pre/pro is built better and with the higher end units costing thousands that is true but again if your not one to move them around it really does not matter. The biggest difference with a pre/pro is they have XLR ballanced audio outputs and of course no built in amps so the added expense is there for the need to buy external amps.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Or a third class of people that use a receiver as a preamp 

In my case, I learned my receiver could not power my speakers (4 Ohm load), so I had to upgrade.

But since then, I've played with speaker building and having a separate preamp and amp section allows for the possibility of active crossovers, biamping, multiple speakers on the same channel, etc.

Not useful in every situation, and definitely more money early on, but in my mind is the way to go. When I finally want HDMI switching and room correction, I can get a pre/pro and keep my amp section, which if repeated for several upgrades, ends up saving money.

Plus, more gear in the rack!


----------



## puffinak (Apr 3, 2010)

Great info. Thanks guys.

So, long and short, is if you have special amplification needs (power, or otherwise) its a wise choice. Also, it creates an opportunity for a more modular set up.

Cool, in my case, my receiver meets my needs, so there isn't any pressing need to change to a pre-pro setup.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have outboard amps and for the money I had to spend I found a reciever with preouts was a better choice then just a pre-amp. It had all I needed and it works and sounds great. Also for me if I decide to sell the amps I still have a way to power my speakers.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Although i do use a receiver, i definitely think a pre-pro is better by virtue of subtraction. Less sources of interference (amp section) = better noise floor = better SQ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

One box solutions have come a long way over the years and in some cases can better a pre-pro set up, depending on the quality of components used.

They also sell to the masses where as pre-pros do not, the advantages of having separate units for the amp and pre amp section is the isolation of the components and not introducing any noise into the equation which some one box solutions can, this is more so for the music lovers who wants the best pre amp stage to feed there power amps and the purist signal possible to there speakers.

I think the gap is not so large when it comes to movies as some manufacturers can use the same chip sets for decoding of the DD/DTS and HD audio codecs, but if the pre amp stage is better then it can yield better results but not as large a gap as music.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

One other application for the pre-pro is in driving powered speakers. Some verrry good studio monitors are powered, and if you want to use them, you need peamp outputs _that can drive a professional amplifier_. You won't get that from the preamp out of an AVR, but a real pre-pro has the output levels and balanced line outs you need for pro amps.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

puffinak said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I see a lot of folks have pre/pro instead of just a receiver. I don't really understand what the advantages are of one over the other.


Without factoring in flexibility, for me the advantage of a pre/pro and multi-channel amp is a matter of cost (saving). Yes, it may cost you more initially, but as technology changes in processing, a pre/pro can be swapped out while continuing to use your multi-channel amp. Plus if your budget is tight buying a pre/pro new for the latest technology and a used multi-channel amp will allow you save. Plus power amps from good manufacturers are pretty indestructible and will last a life time, if you choose to keep it. Just my 2¢.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

aside from flexibility of changing pre/pro when new audio/video formats came out in the market, headroom and AQ from decent external power amps are also a big factor in separates system.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Another "benefit" is the separate power supplies which in theory allows for a lower noise floor and greater dynamic headroom.


----------

